# Cassette skipping, middle gears only



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a 11-28 rear sram cassette and was wondering what could possibly cause just the two middle cogs to skip up and down. 1 of them is really bad, the other is just loud. Any ideas? No other cogs skip or make any noise, its just those two. This is a very new cassette and chain, so i know its not those two. Is my cable too loose? Perhaps too worn?

Thanks.


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

try messing with the barrell adjuster.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I used the adjuster to get to the point I am at now. I adjusted the H/L limit screws a bit, but I was never able to get it "just right" for these two gears. Everything else is smooth. Should I try tightening the cable tension?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

The H/L screws are only for adjusting the stop points of the derailleur at the high and low points, they do not affect the shifting. The barrel adjuster/s setup the shifting. If you just cannot get it adjusted with the barrel so that all gears are good then you may have some other problem, like a bent hanger.


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

i would echo what davcruz said.

to clarify, the limiter screws are there to stop the chain from over shifting pass the smallest and largest cogs. you'll adjust those accordingly. to fine tune your shifting, you will either loosen or tighten your barrell adjuster for the desired results. the barrell adjuster will fine tune the cable tension if properly set up.


----------



## Sore_Okole (Dec 24, 2005)

How old is your drivetrain? Worn teeth on the cogs and stretched (old) chains can cause similar symptoms. Just a thought if you can't adjust the bad behavior out as suggested above.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

The cogs you use the most, wear the fastest.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

If it's not a worn out chain/cassette issue, it could be (in addition to derailleur hanger) the B tension screw or the cable housing. Is this new? How many miles have you put on the chain and cassette if not? Do you regularly clean and lube the chain?


----------



## hoopty333 (Jun 16, 2010)

*had the same problem*

i had the same problem on my new supersix I was ready to throw it. the lbs played with it a couple of times then they checked the rd hanger. problem solved little tweek and now smooth and quite.


----------



## khat (Sep 22, 2009)

You might check to see if there is a kink in the cable. I had shifting issues in the middle of the cassette and after changing the cable housing my issues were resolved.


----------



## Nbug (Jun 9, 2008)

I had that happen to me once. It turned out that it was a stiff link in the chain.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

esac said:


> try messing with the barrell adjuster.


brilliant and detailed advice...


----------



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

1. Make sure there are no stiff links in the chain. 
2. If the cable is old replace it, they are cheap. 
3. Check the cable housing where if joins the frame and RD and make sure it enters the join points squarely. 
4. Shift to the smallest cog take the wheel off and by hand make sure the RD moves smoothly through is positions.
5. Have the alignment of the RD hanger checked.

Check out Sheldon Browns website, it has a ton of helpful information.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/
The Park Tool web site is also quite good.
http://www.parktool.com/repair/

Hope this helps

Shawn


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got back from my LBS and had the exact same problem-cause bent RD hanger it was straightened out and all is well.:thumbsup: 
The hanger was bent just a little bit but was enough to cause the problem-hope you fixed your problem


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

if your shifts are good in your easiest climbing gears, and good in your hardest descending gears, try backing out your B- screw adjustment 1 turn at a time or counter clockwise. this should help.. hope it helps..lol


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I am betting on derailleur hanger alignment.......sounds textbook to me.....


----------

